# choděj si po svým



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
co to znamená?
Choděj si po svým, ty jeho holky.
Děkuju moc


----------



## winpoj

Ahoj,

podle mě se tento dotaz nedá jednoznačně zodpovědět bez dalšího kontextu.
"Po svým" může znamenat "svým osobitým způsobem" (dělám to po svým = I do it my way), ale tady by to mohlo taky znamenat, že se ty holky starají o svoje věci / chodí někam, aby si nějaké svoje věci vyřídily.


----------



## .Lola.

Souhlasím, chtělo by to kontext.

V češtině se říká "*jít* si po svý*ch*", což zpravidla znamená starat se o sebe, o svoje věci a ne o někoho jiného (Mind one's own business).
Může se to použít v kladném i záporném smyslu:

Nestarej se o mě a jdi si po svých.

Každý den zaskočil zeptat se, jestli něco nepotřebuji, a pak si šel zas po svých.

Ale ve spojení se slovesem chodit jsem to nikdy neviděla.


Uvedenou větu bych chápala jako winpoj = ty holky se starají o svoje záležitosti (a ne o záležitosti někoho jiného)


----------



## kelt

Hey,

parolearruffate may I ask you what book are you reading? I have been curious, because you are nearly the only one who asks question on Czech on the forum 

I like that someone is interested in my language (being a minor language). It seems that you're quite profficient, because you keep asking idiomatic issues. How did you learn? For what purpose?

Hold on!


----------



## parolearruffate

Kontext: už je to večer a manželka a uklizečka se jěště nevratěj doma. Muž zavří dveře. Choděj si po svým, ty jeho holky. Tak myslím, že by to mohlo být jako: stárat se o sebe...
Kelt: čtu (a překladám) Anděl od Topola. Učila jsem se češtinu na universitě a ted s češtinou pracuju. Ale je to stejně moc těžký, na hodně věcí musím se ještě zeptat


----------



## cajzl

> Tak myslím, že by to mohlo být jako: starat se o sebe...


Myslím, že ne.

Já bych řekl:

Muž zavře (zavírá?) dveře. - Chodí si, kdy chtějí, ty jeho holky (tj. manželka, uklízečka).

nebo

Chodí si, jak se jim zachce (= povzdech, že nedodržují dohodnutou dobu návratu domů).


----------



## .Lola.

Souhlasím s cajzlem. Taky bych to chápala jako "vrací se domů, kdy se jim zachce".

Topol musí být opravdu náročný na překlad, má hodně specifický jazyk a hodně toho zůstává nevyřčeno, takže se čtenář musí domýšlet. Zrovna Anděla jsem nečetla, tak teď to možná díky tobě napravím.


----------



## parolearruffate

Ano, hodně náročný. Ale libí se mi to moc.
Máte určitě pravdu. Chodí si, jak se jim zachce.
Děkuju


----------

